#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-20
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plodski> bore da
<brobostigon> morning plodski
<plodski> how do
<brobostigon> not bad, could be better. and you?
<plodski> yeah probably the same page :)
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plodski> bore da eto
<brobostigon> morning plodski
<plodski> how do,
<brobostigon> plodski: not so hot, and you?
<plodski> having just survived my first adult dental treatment feeling all grown up
<plodski> hope whatevers making you not so good sorts itself out
<brobostigon> :) thank you, me too.
<ianto> Pnawn da bawb
<brobostigon> afternoonings ianto :)
<ianto> brobostigon: Afternoon
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-23
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plodski> 3and a veryt good afternoon to you
<brobostigon> afternoonings plodski
<ianto> Afternoon teh two of you
 * plodski tips cap
<brobostigon> afternoonings ianto and plodski :)
<ianto> Sut ydych chi i gyd?
<plodski> wedi blino lan
<plodski> a tithe?
<ianto> 'di diflasu :p
<plodski> fi'n gwybod y teimlad
<plodski> but not sure brob speaks welsh
<brobostigon> little bits.
<ianto> Does neb ond defaid a siarad Cymraeg
<plodski> ddddddefaid dddefaid
<ianto> Nobody but sheep speak Welsh
 * plodski remembers some song in eisteddfod
<plodski> that went like that
<plodski>  d d d ddefaid
<plodski> dd defaid
<plodski> sorry ignore me
<plodski> i get excited
<ianto> It's okay bach
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<ianto> markjones: Ello but
<markjones> sh'mae
<markjones> sorting out a trip tomorrow
<ianto> Where to?
<markjones> Crewe
<brobostigon> evening markjones and ianto :)
<markjones> brobostigon! you never made it to Banbury station :(
<ianto> Hey brobostigon
<markjones> can I just say: it's a dump ;)
<brobostigon> markjones: sorry, i had alot going on, maybe we can arrange something less pressured.
<brobostigon> hey ianto :)
<brobostigon> markjones: true, it isnt as good, as it could be.
<markjones> brobostigon: yeah, well... I'm planning my wedding as well as another move
<brobostigon> markjones: wow, very busy, yes.
<ianto> You better stay in the land of our comrades ;)
<brobostigon> here :
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> ianto: it'll either be in Llundain or Milton Keynes or somewhere else in Oxfordshire
<brobostigon> sorry, i had to say that,
<brobostigon> markjones: the oldest buildings in banbury, are atleast over 500 years old, like the place i took ianto to, when he visited, so banbury is quite ancient, but in certain ways, it suffered, to due, in certain places, lack of conservitive investment, we have a tory mp, and they have just failed in certain ways.
<markjones> mmm
<brobostigon> sad really.
<ianto> I have to go now since my battery is almost dead; my mother is using my charge
<markjones> it's the smae everywhere though
<ianto> Hwyl am y tro
<markjones> tara!
<brobostigon> bye ianto o/
<brobostigon> markjones: very true.
<ianto> I could be back later though
<brobostigon> ok. :)
<ianto> Back
<brobostigon> wb ianto :)
<ianto> Diolch
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> you're welcome.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<ianto> brobostigon: Nos da
<brobostigon> ianto: nos da o/
<markjones> ianto: bydd ti ar IRC nos Sul? Wnai siarad 'da ti os ti yn ;)
<ianto> markjones: Efallai, pam?
<markjones> jest ishe catch up ;)
<ianto> Iawn te
<markjones> dwi'n allan ychydig gyda'r newyddion ;)
<ianto> markjones: Be ti'n mynd i wneud o ran y loco fel PoC yn Lloegr?
<markjones> wel,oherwydd fod fi'n yn y Canol, dwi'n gallu mynd i bobman yng Nghymru
<ianto> O'n i'n meddwl y byddet ti'n byw yn Lloegr?
<markjones> (mae'n 1 newid ar y Tren i mynd i Caerdydd neu Abertawe, 2 i fynd i Aberystwyth neu'r Gogledd)
<markjones> ie, ond mae byw yn Oxfordshire neu yn Warwickshire yn hawsach nag bod yng Nghymru
<markjones> tybed, dwi'n gallu cwrdd 'da ti yng Nghaerdydd un diwrnod, a'r diwrnod nesaf cwrdd a pobol ym Mangor ;)
<markjones> a hefyd dwi'n ddal yn meddwl yng Nghymraeg a hefyd siarad Cymraeg dipyn bach, felly dwi'n ddal yn defnyddio'r iaith
<markjones> eniwe, wnai sgwrsio 'da ti Nos Sul. Cofia fi i eich Mam wneu di? Hwyl!
<ianto> Hwyl
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<ianto> markjones: Noswaith dda
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> bore da
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<ianto> markjones: Noswaith dda
<brobostigon> evening ianto and markjones :)
<ianto> brobostigon: How's trix?
<brobostigon> ianto: could be better. and you?
<ianto> brobostigon: In a room with 6 family members lol
<brobostigon> ianto: ah.
 * brobostigon waves at ianto's family.
<ianto> Haha they aren't paying attention to the computer anyway ;)
<brobostigon> :) ok
<markjones> reit, sori, dwi wedi bod yn brysur
<markjones> s
<markjones> right, sorry, i've been busy
<markjones> <3 bilingualism
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> markjones: Newydd ddod yn ol, sut wyt ti?
<markjones> wedi blino, wedi bod yn brysur iawn
<ianto> Wharae teg, newydd gymryd y prawf "Political Compass" mor left-wing http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-9.50&soc=-5.13
<Espreon> I have... returned.
<ianto> Espreon: Croeso'n ol | Welcome back
<Espreon> Why thank you.
<Espreon> How have you been, ianto?
<ianto> Alright thanks, I've been comparing my political compass results with others' results in a friend's channel
<Espreon> Is that so?
<Espreon> Hmmm.
<Espreon> I'd rather not touch that.
<Espreon> After all, I think I'd break it.
<ianto> Haha okay
<ianto> Espreon: Well here are our results so far: http://www.politicalcompass.org/charts/crowdgraphpng.php?Bruce89=-5.3%2C-6.1&Webpigeon=-5.5%2C-4.7&Canis=-1.5%2C-4.3&Amber=0.3%2C0.6&Chris=-9.5%2C-5.1%3Cdiv+style%3D
<ianto> Everyone there is from the UK though
<Espreon> Heh heh, I see.
<Espreon> ianto: What else is new?
<ianto> Not a lot, how about you?
<markjones> ianto: ydi honna yn sianel unity?
<Espreon> ianto: Well, I was on vacation.
<Espreon> ... and now I'm checking everything.
<Espreon> ... E-mail accounts... IRC... grargh...
<ianto> markjones: Ydy, dwyt ti ddim yn cydnabod yr enwau? lol
